# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Απενεργοποίηση συναγερμού

## dimitrist

Είμαι εντελώς αρχάριος και η ερώτηση θα είναι... ανάλογη: έχουμε στο σπίτι συναγερμό Sigma Zeus εδώ και μερικά χρόνια, που όμως ποτέ δεν ενεργοποιήσαμε. Ούτε καν έδωσα σημασία τι σημαίνουν τα φωτάκια που ανάβουν ή αναβοσβήνουν, αν σημαίνουν κάτι..... Χτες κατά τη διάρκεια μιας διακοπής ρεύματος ξαφνικά άρχισε να ηχεί η σειρήνα του συναγερμού και με έπιασε πανικός, γιατί δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Πανικοβλήθηκα διότι ποτέ δεν είχαμε ενεργοποιήσει το συναγερμό και δεν καταλάβαινα γιατί λειτούργησε... Μετά από λίγο σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως η μπαταρία του χρειάζεται αλλαγή... Πάτησα τον αριθμό που νομίζω ότι είναι ο κωδικός που είχαμε βάλει και μετά το enter, και μου έβγαλε το μήνυμα "Αφοπλίστηκε, Καλώς ήλθατε".... Ωστόσο δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν σταμάτησε επειδή έκανα αυτή την ενέργεια ή επειδή κατά (τρομερή) σύμπτωση εκείνη τη στιγμή ήρθε το ρεύμα. Εννοείται ότι αύριο θα καλέσω τον ειδικό για αλλαγή μπαταρίας... Εκείνο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής... δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να απενεργοποιήσω εντελώς το συναγερμό, ώστε να μη χτυπάει ακόμα κι αν έχει εξαντληθεί η μπαταρία???

----------


## stefos1

αν έχει εξαντληθεί η μπαταρία θα χτυπουσε??????????????? :Smile:

----------


## picdev

βγάζεις τη τροφοδοσία τη μπαταρία και τη μπαταρία της σειρήνας , 
αλλα μιας και τον έχεις καλύτερα να τον χρησιμοποιείς , πολλά γίνονται στις μέρες μας

----------


## jomor

Αν η τάση του συσσωρευτή πέσει κάτω από τα 10.5V η σειρήνα δίνει συναγερμό, κι εφόσον είναι συνδεδεμένη σε 24ωρη ζώνη θα ηχήσει (με ότι ενέργεια έχει απομείνει) ανεξάρτητα με το αν έχεις οπλίσει ή όχι τον πίνακα. Προφανώς η μπαταρία σου ήταν λίγο πάνω από τα 10.5 και με την διακοπη έπεσε κάτω από το όριο αυτό. Θεωρητικά η αντικατάσταση συσσωρευτών πρέπει να γίνεται κάθε τρία χρόνια (σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες της sigma). Αντί να βγάλεις τον συναγερμό off, καλύτερα να μάθεις (και να συνηθίσεις) να τον χρησιμοποιείς, στο κάτω κάτω έχεις πληρώσει κάτι και δεν το χρησιμοποιείς, έπειτα οι καιροί έχουν αγριέψει, ακόμα και στην επαρχία.

----------


## agis68

χρεαιάζεται τεχνικος για να αλλάξει μια μπαταρία? μπράβο εξιδεικευση.....μπαταριολόγος

----------


## SRF

Χωρίς να θέλω να προσβάλλω κανέναν... αυτήν ακριβώς την ερώτηση δεν θα έκανε καθε ΚΛΕΦΤΡΟΝΙ ωστέ να΄μάθει ΠΩΣ να εξουδετερώνει καλά τους συναγερμούς, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΜΑΣ? 
Συνφορουμίτες... ΔΕΝ είμαι σίγουρος ότι πρέπει να απαντάμε σε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις!!! Αν είναι τεχνικός θα ήξερε ήδη τι να κάνει, ενώ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ τότε καλύτερα να καλέσει το σέρβις... από το να παίρνει απαντήσεις ο κάθε παντελώς άγνωστός μας εδώ!!!  :Wink: 

Ίσως η διαχείρηση θα έπρεπε να προσέχει πολύ τέτοιες "ερωτήσεις' ακόμα και ΑΝ είναι "αθώες" !!!

----------

plouf (30-10-11)

----------


## turist

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι, βλέπω μερικούς που δίνουν και τα manual εγκατάστασης και τρελαίνομαι. Για συστήματα ασφαλείας μιλάμε ας είμαστε λίγο προσεκτικοί.

----------


## picdev

αφού τα manual τα βρίσκεις στο internet και τα ποστάρουν και στο forum, στο amazon υπάρχουν και βιβλία για το πως θα παρακάμψεις συναγερμό,
άμα το πάμε έτσι να κατέβει και το αρθρο του georgeVIta που αναλύει το τρόπο λειτουργίας και την εγκατάσταση συναγερμού.
Με λίγα λόγια αν κάποιος θέλει να μάθει να το κάνει, θα το μάθει διαβάζοντας παρά κάνοντας ερωτήσεις του τύπου , πως κλείνω το συναγερμό.
Αμα το πάμε έτσι όλοι άνγωστοι είμαστε

----------


## nikknikk4

εχουν τα <<κλεφτρόνια >>πρόσβαση στην κεντρική μονάδα ?
μήπως ξέρουν και τους κωδικούς προγραμματισμού , αφοπλισμού του εκάστοτε συναγερμού ?


1)μην λέτε τους κωδικούς  :hahahha: 
2)μην λετε που ειναι εγκατεστημένη η κεντρικη μονάδα  :hahahha: 


δεν βρίσκω κάτι κακό στις αλλες πληροφορίες manual κλπ...

----------


## picdev

πρώτα πρέπει να προσέχουμε ποιον βάζουμε στο σπίτι μας για διάφορες δουλειές
αν το σύστημα συναγερμού είναι τοποθετημένο σωστά όσο και να διαβάσεις το manual δεν κάνεις κάτι

----------


## geo1973

απλα μη λετε κωδικους....φιλε νικνικ αν σου πω οτι τη μοναδα στο σπιτι μου αλλα και σε παρα πολλους πελατες μου την εχω εγκαταστησει στο παταρι τι μπορεις να κανεις?
επισης με τα manual προγραμματισμου τι μπορει να κανει ενα κλεφτρονι οταν αποφασισει να μπουκαρει καπου με το συναγερμο οπλισμενο?μαλον πολυ εκταση δωσατε στο θεμα....απο οτι καταλαβα ο ανθρωπος ελεγε οτι του χτυπησε η σειρηνα σε διακοπη ρευματος...φυσιολογικοτατο...αλλαγη μπαταριων θελει ή αν προτιμα απενεργοποιηση (αφαιρεση ρευματος και μπαταριων)

----------

